# Are my girls Central or Eastern Bearded Dragons?



## ItsArashi (Aug 22, 2018)

[Apologies for the large images]
Hi there, I'm a reptile owner from the US. I've owned dragons for several years but never figured out how to tell the difference between these two breeds. I have two females, the older 7 1/2, and the younger approx 3 years (a rescue, so I do not know her exact age, only that she was a young adult when I adopted her).









The older one is on the left in both photos (Tempest), with the younger, Spark, on the right.
I heard there was a spike formation on their heads that helps with telling the difference in species - I was not able to find references for examples of this, so I could not confirm their species myself.


----------



## GBWhite (Aug 23, 2018)

They're Central Bearded Dragons (Pogona vitticeps).


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 23, 2018)

ItsArashi said:


> [Apologies for the large images]
> Hi there, I'm a reptile owner from the US. I've owned dragons for several years but never figured out how to tell the difference between these two breeds. I have two females, the older 7 1/2, and the younger approx 3 years (a rescue, so I do not know her exact age, only that she was a young adult when I adopted her).
> 
> 
> ...


You can tell by the colour they are centrals, easterns are usually grey


----------

